# Transmission: Made in Japan



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

There was a brief debate on another thread concerning reliability, German vs. Japanese vehicles. I noticed on my Treg's price sticker that the transmission's country of origin is Japan..??.. What's up with that? Is this normal? Are the Germans and Japanese allies again? I thought the Germans made excellent transmissions.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Transmission: Made in Japan (vwincident)*

Very old news(to most here), Don't know why they used a Japanese vendor. Probably price. 
Too bad they didn't buy the NAV system from Japan









P.S. The recent software updates have greatly improved the shifting logic in the Tranny. Still a few quirks, but pretty good.


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Transmission: Made in Japan (JoCaputo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_
P.S. The recent software updates have greatly improved the shifting logic in the Tranny. Still a few quirks, but pretty good.

I am amazed on how the Sports setting works, the car changes completly, it reacts vert fast ... is like it can predict the next acceleration and shift to a lower gear .... no lag like my old '02 Passat (with turbo) ------ great transmission logic


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Transmission: Made in Japan (vwincident)*

I know the CD changer magazine or may be the changer itself in my v10 was made in China. The cargo cover says from Hungaria. The oil tank cap cover has big Chinese characters saying diesel. As long as it is a good car, anything else doesn't matter! See, Japanese cars( or none car produts) contain alots of parts from China too.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Transmission: Made in Japan (vwincident)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwincident* »_Are the Germans and Japanese allies again?

Wow, that's an idiotic thing to say even if it's meant as a 'joke'.
Anyway, Aisin is one of the biggest (*the* biggest?) manufacturer of transmissions. They know their stuff and supply lots of other car manufacturers.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Transmission: Made in Japan (JoCaputo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_Too bad they didn't buy the NAV system from Japan


----------



## Brown-eye (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Transmission: Made in Japan (vwincident)*

you want to bet in 3 years time some VW will be coming from china. Now Australia is already importing a few thousand units (vw polos) a year from china!


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Transmission: Made in Japan (Brown-eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brown-eye* »_you want to bet in 3 years time some VW will be coming from china. Now Australia is already importing a few thousand units (vw polos) a year from china!

And that's worse than Slovakia or Mexico how?








I think it's really more about the practices employed. For example, Japanese cars made in the US were far more reliable than US cars made in the US for a long time. Haven't seen recent stats so I don't know if the big 3 are doing any better lately.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Yes, by Aisin thank goodness*

They build a much better trans than VW could possibly do. In fact, they are quickly becoming the auto trans leaders. They are also part owned by Toyota.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Transmission: Made in Japan (Brown-eye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brown-eye* »_you want to bet in 3 years time some VW will be coming from china. Now Australia is already importing a few thousand units (vw polos) a year from china!

That will in fact happen as I remember coming across news about VW opening factories in China.


----------



## dcdude (Jun 17, 2010)

Resurrected thread alert!!

So do we believe that 6AT in my '15 Passat is made by Aisin? Monroney sticker says that the transmission is made in Japan. Fascinating global economy!



sciencegeek said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *vwincident* »_Are the Germans and Japanese allies again?
> 
> Wow, that's an idiotic thing to say even if it's meant as a 'joke'.
> Anyway, Aisin is one of the biggest (*the* biggest?) manufacturer of transmissions. They know their stuff and supply lots of other car manufacturers.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

dcdude said:


> Resurrected thread alert!!
> 
> So do we believe that 6AT in my '15 Passat is made by Aisin? Monroney sticker says that the transmission is made in Japan. Fascinating global economy!


What does your Passat have to do with this Touareg thread? And yes your transmission is the 09G Aisin.


----------



## dcdude (Jun 17, 2010)

DasCC said:


> What does your Passat have to do with this Touareg thread? And yes your transmission is the 09G Aisin.


Sorry, Google led me to the thread, so I never noticed it was Toureg-specific. Nevertheless, thanks for the info.


----------

